# Cotton Candy



## LumLumPop (Jul 24, 2013)

My sister and I were chatting on the sofa with Clark. We got up really quick to look at something she wanted to show me on the computer. When we turned back Clark had ripped off about a quarter sized piece of cotton candy and had gobbled it up! Will he be okay? I know it wasn't much but I'm still a little worried...


----------



## whitelop (Jul 24, 2013)

He should probably be fine. Maybe offer him some extra hay for the next day or so. Its just a lot of sugar, so I would keep the fruit or sweet treats to a minimum for the next day or two. 
And I think cotton candy is probably not the worst thing he could have gotten. I've heard of buns eating chocolate protein bars and chocolate candies and being okay after. So at least it wasn't chocolate!


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 24, 2013)

whitelop said:


> He should probably be fine. Maybe offer him some extra hay for the next day or so. Its just a lot of sugar, so I would keep the fruit or sweet treats to a minimum for the next day or two.
> And I think cotton candy is probably not the worst thing he could have gotten. I've heard of buns eating chocolate protein bars and chocolate candies and being okay after. So at least it wasn't chocolate!



Thank-You! I immediately gave him so hay(which he gobbled up without a second thought). So far the only thing that has happened is a small tummy ache from being to greedy with the sugar.

I swear he's like a stubborn child sometimes! :brat:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't drop your guard for a second--they do so love to teach us to pay attention.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep, he should be fine. Ash has eaten books and pieces of the wall and plastic and has been just fine. Just make sure to give him extra hay and water to get it out of his system.


----------



## ams1786 (Jul 25, 2013)

He should be fine but just keep an eye on his intake/output and cut out fruit or other treats for a few days. My girl ate a decent bit of a piece of saltwater taffy - including the wrapper.


----------

